# Trying my hand at this blogging stuff



## JonathonHarker (May 14, 2011)

post some pictures of your old tombstones!


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok, ok. Here are some pics of a few of my old tombstones. I took them with my phone, so since there isn't a flash, the shine of the paint doesn't really show up. The second one shows the painting 'upgrade' I did last year. Looks kinda cool under a blacklight.. only problem was, the blacklight doesn't really work outside... DOH!


----------

